# Shipping Company



## Mhermsen21 (Jun 6, 2012)

I'm in the process of checking out shipping companies and which ones can be more cost effective to our company. I'd like some input from other forum members to see what your experience has been between UPS, FedEx, and USPS. I use USPS for a lot of my decals since they are less than a pound and can be shipped via First Class. However, a lot of my shipments are greater than that and I'm weighing my options if UPS or FedEx can provide me greater discounts. I have spoke to both about volume discounts and FedEx currently seems to provide greater discounts than UPS. However, I'm still trying to work on pricing for both. I'm also looking to use one of these companies for inbound packages from my shirt wholesaler (i.e. SanMar, Mission Imprintables, VirginiaTs, etc.). Has anyone experienced price discounts doing this, or are their shipping prices fairly consistent (unless purchasing over $150 or $200 for free shipping of course)? Or is USPS the best option unless you have a lot of inbound/outbound packages? We do roughly 20 packages a month (if that helps any). Any suggestions and input would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Narf (Nov 21, 2012)

No reason to be tied down with one company, really. USPS is great for small packages and those to rural areas, FedEx and UPS ground for larger packages. At 20 packages/month, don't expect much of a volume discount.


----------



## w888 (Oct 19, 2011)

If you're shipping to Canada don't ever use UPS, they charge very high "brokerage" fee for collecting sales tax, even on small valued shipment which the tax is normally waived by the Customs if shipped through the postal service.


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Dont expect to get any discounts from Ffedex or UpS until your account is seasoned and shipping history fall into their discount ranges,, just is not going to happen,,, sometimes you can join a group that has negotiated discounts for their members but most times there are fees to join such groups..

Shipping is what it is.. and its evil sometimes


----------



## Stefano (Aug 5, 2013)

Mhermsen21 said:


> I'm in the process of checking out shipping companies and which ones can be more cost effective to our company. I'd like some input from other forum members to see what your experience has been between UPS, FedEx, and USPS. I use USPS for a lot of my decals since they are less than a pound and can be shipped via First Class. However, a lot of my shipments are greater than that and I'm weighing my options if UPS or FedEx can provide me greater discounts. I have spoke to both about volume discounts and FedEx currently seems to provide greater discounts than UPS. However, I'm still trying to work on pricing for both. I'm also looking to use one of these companies for inbound packages from my shirt wholesaler (i.e. SanMar, Mission Imprintables, VirginiaTs, etc.). Has anyone experienced price discounts doing this, or are their shipping prices fairly consistent (unless purchasing over $150 or $200 for free shipping of course)? Or is USPS the best option unless you have a lot of inbound/outbound packages? We do roughly 20 packages a month (if that helps any). Any suggestions and input would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


I don't think 20 packages a month will get you much of a discount with UPS or FedEx. I'd go with the USPS - but I only ship to U.S. addresses. You get a small discount when you use their Click and Ship feature (Priority mail only - no First Class) to buy postage and print labels. They also have a free business software application that factors a lot of things for you then prints your label and postage.

I use Endicia and get a small discount on USPS First Class and Priority mail. Items under 13 oz (1 or 2 tees), ship First Class for about $3 +/-. Over that, look at legal size, flat rate Priority envelopes for $5 or $6, flat rate medium boxes for $11, and large flat rate boxes for $15-$16. Flat rate is great.

For incoming, I buy from Alpha Broder. Any order over $25 ships free flex express to your local Fed Ex distribution office. So if I order say 10 shirts, or 100 white Gildans, free shipping. 
- Steve


----------



## darcy1234 (Sep 1, 2015)

Shipping company should always be cost effective as it finds use in many applications. There are many companies like FedEx, UPS, USPS etc. These companies are some of the best shipping companies. Some people often confuse it with other shipping company like Springdale Educare which is responsible for the training of the courses. This company is related to shipping for merchant navy whereas the before part is related to the shipping related to transport services.


----------

